# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  تشكيلة المنتخب البرتغالي امام الالمان

## The Gentle Man

البرتغال وجها لوجه أمام المنتخب الألماني ، السيد لويس فليب سكولاري لن ينتظر كثيرا من اجل حسم المباراة بل يريد إنهاء كل شيء في الشوط الأول وذلك عن طريق الهجوم القوي والضغط المبكر على خط الدفاع الألماني ، وبشكل مبدئي هناك خطة سينتهجها أمام ألمانيا في إشراك كوارزما كمهاجم ثاني ورونالدو رأس حربة وسيكون التركيز على الطرف الأيسر من الملعب ، إليكم تشكيلة المنتخب البرتغالي:

----------


## العالي عالي

مشكور جنتل مان على التشكيلة

----------


## The Gentle Man

اهلا عالي

----------


## العالي عالي

> اهلا عالي


هلا فيك جنتل 

كل الشكر لك على المتابعة

----------

